# 26 Service Battalion Website



## 2Lt_Martin (30 Sep 2002)

For all you CSS types out there my unit has just put up it‘s first website. It is still in the early stages but is coming along quickly. It can be found at

 http://www.26svcbn.com 

2Lt. Rob  Martin
26 Service Battalion


----------



## silverhorse86 (30 Sep 2002)

ya that is pretty good compared to some other battalion websites keep up the good work


----------



## 2Lt_Martin (30 Sep 2002)

All the credit should go to MWO Pete White if you cut him he bleeds EME -  those guys can fix anything. He is our unit‘s Adjt.


----------



## CSS Type (1 Oct 2002)

Looks pretty good. Make sure you let us know when all the buttons are working.


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (17 Jan 2005)

Good Day Everyone.
 This website has been dramatically overhauled and is updated. Any suggestions on updates and ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Jan 2005)

Our website is also up, take a look maybe you can find something interesting you might be able to use. 

www.25service.ca


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Jan 2005)

Both websites are very well done.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Jan 2005)

thanks Wes...Ill pass it on


----------



## GDawg (17 Jan 2005)

So a unit can make its own official website? Thats awesome.
  At my unit I proposed a website, while the higher ups hummed and hawed about it I sent up a proposal to change the unit description on the Comm Res website, which went no where. 
We just started work on our un-official website, though I would prefer an official one.
Of course the Information Managment Group is fairly unyielding in their web-design so there may be no place for a nice official website modeled after these ones...
If you could tell me a bit about who footed the costs and what considerations were involved please fill me in.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Jan 2005)

There are no costs that i know of, But several of our members are very knowledgable in webdesign and put up a memo. The brigade has links to all unit websites on its site, and gives a brief description to each unit as well. Most of the units in the 32 brigade just felt their own sites would be great ways to recruit and help inform the public.


----------

